# Foil Frame Questions...



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

.......So if buying a frame only, will the Premium only be able to run Di2 and other versions only able to run mechanical?


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

durkind said:


> .......So if buying a frame only, will the Premium only be able to run Di2 and other versions only able to run mechanical?


As no one answered I searched elsewhere so I will answer my own question by confirming that the Premium can only run Di2. Thanks to myself!


----------



## live2veg (Aug 24, 2009)

I was wonder that myself since all three frames (premium, team & F10) are suppose to be the same. I also notice in the scott catalog (at my bike shop) listed premium as Di2 only and the owner wasn't quite sure as well. What makes it Di2 only?


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

live2veg said:


> What makes it Di2 only?


I believe it has something to do with the holes for internal routing. I think Di2 only needs one hole and mechanical needs two coming into downtube. This exact description may be wrong, but it is something to do with cable routing.


I


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

That seems like an odd marketing and manufacturing move, to limit a frameset to only one DI2. I guess the Premium is a novelty frameset.


----------

